# [Solved] Gamepad/Joystick detected in kernel but not usable

## NihonThePurpleFox

Hi,

I have a generic USB gamepad that I would like to use. It is detected by the kernel, as dmesg shows:

```

[    0.802792] usb 3-2: New USB device found, idVendor=0079, idProduct=0006

[    0.802794] usb 3-2: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[    0.802795] usb 3-2: Product: USB Joystick          

[    0.802796] usb 3-2: Manufacturer: Microntek             
```

However, it isn't usable. Firstly, it has two modes - an LED  lights up when the modes are switched. It won't light up, so I assume it's not properly working. Secondly, I compiled packages with the 'joystick' USE flag, but packages like Snes9x or SuperTuxKart won't register the gamepad. I have used this gamepad with other Linux distros (Manjaro) as well as FreeBSD; so it's compatible. Do I need to configure Xorg? The kernel? I recompiled the kernel before with all gamepad drivers enabled, but still didn't work. Any help would be appreciated.  :Smile: Last edited by NihonThePurpleFox on Mon May 21, 2018 4:04 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

NihonThePurpleFox,

Welcome to Gentoo.

```
[    0.802792] usb 3-2: New USB device found, idVendor=0079, idProduct=0006

[    0.802794] usb 3-2: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[    0.802795] usb 3-2: Product: USB Joystick         

[    0.802796] usb 3-2: Manufacturer: Microntek
```

is the kernel reading the 

```
idVendor=0079, idProduct=0006
```

from the device.

It does not list any driver as being loaded.

Google tells me that your device needs 

```
hid_dr
```

 to be loaded.

You will probably need to rebuild your kernel with hid_dr support.

----------

## NihonThePurpleFox

Thanks a lot! It worked!

But seriously, I had no idea my Microntek gamepad used Dragonrise drivers. XD

----------

## NeddySeagoon

NihonThePurpleFox,

Ignore the shiny packing, its usually misleading.

The idVendor and idProduct tells what's inside, which is what matters to the kernel.

Once you know that, google will usually, not always, tell what the hardware driver is.

----------

